# chlorophyll chart



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm making my first trip to the Petronius and Marlin rig this weekend. I subscribed to Terrafin last week so I could keep track of the blue water and the rips. The last updated Chlorophyll chart was July 14TH. It was only a 2 star picture that was little to no help. Is there another mapping website that offers better pictures? The last 4 star pictures from Terrafin were July 5TH it showed the blue water between the Petronius and beer can. Is it still around that area?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

bring fuel and keep going south for another forty miles


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

As you saw, cloud cover has killed chloro images over the last 48 hours. The three day composite on Hilton's shows Petronius in really crappy water. The transition to blended blue green water starts somewhere between the Marlin and Ram Powell with Horn Mt being in blue water. Out past Horn it darkens again. Hopefully clouds will allow a good image before you head out, both post one image per day in the evening. Absent of a chloro image I will look at the currents in an attempt to extrapolate where the currents (lines) have gone.

I was out there last weekend and while it can change daily by 2-5 miles or so the line between Petronius and Ram was pretty pronounced. We stopped at the Marlin to make bait. It was green water, but covered up in bait of all kinds, blackfin, skipjack and hard tails. We left there once we had bait and ran south to blue water, not so sure we should not have stayed as the bait was far more scarce at Horn and DS3. If it's your first trip and you are wanting to learn and catch blackfin etc... the water does not have to be blue.

Good luck, be safe, have fun!

Robert


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

I fished yesterday and Tuesday. Horn is dirty, as is marlin, ram, and deep seas. The line is in between Horn and Nakika, and I highly recommend it if you like action. If it is small bait you are looking for, ds-3, deep seas, and the weedline were a free-for-all. For some reason, I never do real well on baits (small ones for tuna) at spar rigs.

I highly recommend Hilton's over Terrafin


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

FYI this evening Hilton's Chloro image is a bust, clouds wiped it out again.


----------

